# For sale: Wis. house with room to grow... marijuana



## FruityBud (Feb 18, 2010)

What's a guy got to do to sell this joint?

A $675,000 home on four acres and a hill in rural Middleton got national exposure on the Jay Leno show because the for-sale-by- owner listing touted the home's "spectacular room to grow marijuana." Owner Jerry Hellenbrand said he not only has never "smoked or ingested" marijuana, he never grew it in the wine room - the one he thought might have gardening potential - of the 7-year-old house, either. But, he said, "when you try to sell a home you have to be a little creative."

So, since the elevator, the large separate shop, the wraparound porch, the two-plus car garage and the 4,400 square feet hasn't attracted a buyer, he thought he would sell its potential, however fictional.

He doesn't know how the ad got to the Leno show, but so far he hasn't gotten any bites because of it, though in that case the sale just may go to the highest bidder.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/ykwb6yu*


----------

